

Bernard Chazelle Talk: Why The Algorithm Might Soon Be The Only Game in Town - amichail
http://norfolk.cs.washington.edu/htbin-post/unrestricted/colloq/details.cgi?id=637

======
Herring
That was painful to watch. Couldn't get past 30 min. While watching it, I
thought - some smart people really could use image consultants. Maybe I'm
getting into marketing. What a horrible thought.

~~~
amichail
The intro is a little slow, but it gets better.

------
tocomment
can someone transcribe it for me ...

~~~
evilneanderthal
based on the abstract i think it probably says something like "eventually
computers don't get any faster so better algorithms are the only way to
improve software"

amirite

